# Places You Should Not Use Disinfectant Wipes



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)

https://www.rd.com/list/times-never-use-antibacterial-wipes/?_cmp=readuprdus&_ebid=readuprdus


----------



## bowmore (Oct 10, 2020)

Good advice! Recently there was a case where someone used them in the cockpit of a light aircraft. It screwed up the instrument panel so badly it had to be replaced $$$


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 10, 2020)

Wow, that's very useful to know. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2020)

I use the power of steam.


----------



## oldman (Oct 10, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Good advice! Recently there was a case where someone used them in the cockpit of a light aircraft. It screwed up the instrument panel so badly it had to be replaced $$$


They shouldn’t be used in the big jets either. I can only speak for Boeing, but they use a film over the avionics to cut down on glare on the glass over the gauges. Even alcohol has an effect on them. I was told that they can also remove paint off of the dials, etc. I’m not sure what they are using.

I carried a germicidal in the winter and if I knew the Captain before me was nursing the flu, virus or even a cold, I would lightly spray some Lysol on a paper towel and very gently wipe off the handles and the yoke and then spray a little in the air, if my F/O didn’t object.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 10, 2020)

I read that on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I read that on the internet so it must be true.


I got it from an aviation publication and they had photos of the mess.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I read that on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

That's good and not everyone knows those things, also do not eat them or use them on private parts..just in case you weren't sure...


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2020)

bowmore said:


> I got it from an aviation publication and they had photos of the mess.


Which publication?


----------



## bowmore (Oct 11, 2020)

oldman said:


> Which publication?


AOPA PIlot magazine, plus the pics are on line  https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media/all-news/2020/august/20/improper-disinfectant-appears-to-damage-two-skyhawks


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2020)

You have your own plane? 
I flew for United for 33 years.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 11, 2020)

oldman said:


> You have your own plane?
> I flew for United for 33 years.


I rent because I ran the numbers and it was at least break even. This way I park the plane and all the fueling and maintenance is done. We live 1/2 mile from Santa Paula Airport, a private 2700 foot strip. I flew 110 missions for Angel Flight West in a Cessna 172.


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2020)

bowmore said:


> I rent because I ran the numbers and it was at least break even. This way I park the plane and all the fueling and maintenance is done. We live 1/2 mile from Santa Paula Airport, a private 2700 foot strip. I flew 110 missions for Angel Flight West in a Cessna 172.


I flew the 150 in flight school. I have a friend that owns his own plane, the Beechcraft 250. I never flew it, but did fly in it. We would fly out to Chicago with our wives and spend the weekend.

I have heard of Angel Flights. They fly disabled children for needed surgeries, right?


----------



## bowmore (Oct 11, 2020)

oldman said:


> I flew the 150 in flight school. I have a friend that owns his own plane, the Beechcraft 250. I never flew it, but did fly in it. We would fly out to Chicago with our wives and spend the weekend.
> 
> I have heard of Angel Flights. They fly disabled children for needed surgeries, right?


Partly. We fly people of all ages to and from special appointments in distant cities. I am in Southern California, and have flown as far North as Fresno and as far South as San Diego to pick up or drop off patients. Most of the time we use Santa Monica Airport, as it is the closest to UCLA Medical Center.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> https://www.rd.com/list/times-never-use-antibacterial-wipes/?_cmp=readuprdus&_ebid=readuprdus


Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2020)

Good article. I would use Kirkland (Costco brand) wipes before Clorox or Lysol wipes because they are larger and sturdier than either two.  Also the article recommends Comet disinfecting cleaner. I have Comet Bathroom Cleaner. Container says it kills 99.9% of germs (wonder why none of them kill that remaining .1%) Anyway...that cleaner leaves a sticky film, so I won't be buying it again.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Partly. We fly people of all ages to and from special appointments in distant cities. I am in Southern California, and have flown as far North as Fresno and as far South as San Diego to pick up or drop off patients. Most of the time we use Santa Monica Airport, as it is the closest to UCLA Medical Center.


I was preparing to fly from New York to Denver when I received a call from the tower to hold for a “special package.” It was an organ that had to go to a hospital in Denver. I never had anything like that happen before.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Common sense article.  Vinegar and hydrogen peroxide.  Two great cleaners to have in your house.  Also, borax and baking soda.  I clean with these all the time.

I wonder about the comet and pine sol  it advertised using.  Wouldn't these leave chemical residue behind also?


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2020)

To me, Pine Sol is immensely strong scented. I recognize it as soon as I walk into a house that has used it.


----------

